

FCC extends deadline for user comments on net neutrality - line-zero
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/15/fcc-extends-deadline-user-comments-net-neutrality

======
line-zero
REMINDER TO EVERYONE: WE MUST STOP THIS. IT'S NOT TOO LATE. DO YOUR PART. YOUR
CHILDREN WITH THANK YOU.

